# First kill with Tigers eye



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

As I was getting ready for bed I heard my dogs going crazy outside so I took my new homemade slingshot and my torch and went to see what the commotion was. I saw some eyes shining back at me from a nearby tree and knew straight away it was a possum. I called the dogs and because they were nearby it would not try run but stayed in the tree . I got really close and let it have it with some 12 mm steel ball bearings. It soon hit the deck and the dogs were into it. Fur flying everywhere. I had a closer look and saw the entrance wound on the side of its neck. When I felt inside I could feel the ball bearing right by its spine. It looks like it broke its neck. The little bugger was eating plums off my tree but thats the last time he will do that.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Do they taste good? At least it looks to have a little more meat on it than a squirrel does.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah how is the meat???

That is a weird looking animal is that a normal sized one? wish i could hunt them.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

SlingshotBill said:


> Yeah how is the meat???
> That is a weird looking animal is that a normal sized one? wish i could hunt them.


This one was smaller than usual. It probably left its mothers care not too long ago. They are about the size of a big cat when fully grown. They have a pouch , so are marsupials.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

SlingshotBill said:


> Yeah how is the meat???
> That is a weird looking animal is that a normal sized one? wish i could hunt them.


The meat has been eaten before but only by people trying to gain publicity. Its equivalent to eating a monkey I suppose. They are smelly buggers. We kill them because they are an introduced species from Australia which have no natural predators here in New Zealand to kill them . As a result their population has exploded here and they are destroying the plant and bird life of this country. Have been declared public enemy number one and we are encouraged to kill them.
Its great for me because they present a great hunting opportunity.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a good job of pest control ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

That's a funny looking opossum. North American species looks more like a white/grey rat on steroids.


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Really nice natural !!


----------

